# outboard submersion



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] Forum Admin.*


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

from the web, I didn't want to retype something I didn't have to...

http://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/Submerged_outboard.htm

http://www.boat-problems.com/outboard-submerged-dunked-in-salt-water-fix/

http://www.marineenginedigest.com/diy/outboardoverboard.htm


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Brett! I just took the motor over to the Yam Service guy down the road and he said No saltwater got in. I still flushed the heck out of it and when it dries I will relube! Boy am I relieved!!


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

spray some fogging oil in the cylinders just to be safe that or DO NOT let it sit run the crap out of it this weekend if you can


----------

